# Villa-Lobos?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

ive been listening to his music again lately and was wondering if there was someine else out there who has a simmilar dream like feel to their orchestral music?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I still haven't listened to any Villa-Lobos yet. I have Bacchianas Brasillerla, so I'll do that!


----------

